# Hi from Home Haunt News



## HomeHauntNews (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi all,

I am the editor of Home Haunt News. I wanted to introduce myself.

I look forward to working with you to bring you the best publication that YOU want.

Thanks,

HomeHauntNews


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to the board. Nice to have you here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum HHN. Um, but you didn't say who you are????


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome HomeHauntNews. You will enjoy this site!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought ScareShack was the editor???


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome HHN


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome HHN person ..
glad you are here also


----------



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

*Welcome to the Forum*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey larry welcome


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

No Nyxie, Scareshack sold the HHH to the man who owns Halloween Forum and several other Halloween sites. Hello there and welcome Larry. I hope you do as great of a job with the E-zine as Scareshack.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Now I get it... Welcome Larry!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi HHN - Happy Halloween!


----------

